# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Ziekte Von Willenbrandt

## pruts

Hallo,

Ik heb onlangs men bloed laten controleren omdat men ganse bovenbenen blauw zagen. Ik heb pas te horen gekregen dat ik de ziekte van Willenbrandt zou hebben wat te boek staat als een erfelijke stollingsziekte. 
Dinsdag moet ik naar dienst hematologie in het ziekenhuis om op punt te stellen welk type ik heb en wat eraan gedaan moet worden. 

Heeft er iemand ervaringen met deze ziekte?

Alast bedankt!

xx

----------


## fairytale30

Ik persoonlijk heb geen ervaring met deze ziekte, maar weet wel dat het behandeld wordt met medicatie.
Vaak zie je dat de ziekte van Von Willebrand behandeld worden met het medicijn DDAVP. Andere namen voor dit medicijn zijn Desmopressin, Minrin of Octostim. DDAVP kan intraveneus worden toegediend (via een injectie) of via een neusspray. Bij ernstiger vormen van de ziekte zijn factor VIII-producten nodig. Deze producten zijn uit bloedplasma bereid en bevatten veel van de specifieke Von Willebrand-factor.
Deze ziekte kent 3 type : de verlaagde ( dat is type 1) of abnormaal functionerende (type 2) of afwezige (type 3) Von Willebrandfactor.

----------


## pruts

De uitslag van hematologie voor type bepaling was ineens normaal! Maar ik ben bang dat dat dat komt door de hormonen de ik genomen heb voor eiceldonatie (IVF)

----------

